# 9%er



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Guys, Newbie here. Just wanted to share some pics from Katmai National Park, Alaska. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome !! Great photos. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

not sure if i did this right, but, here's a few more


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yep! you did that EXACTLY right! Welcome to 2cool and great pics!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Great shuff!! 

'cept you guys would look a lot better with white boxes on your heads.

I knew it would not be long till someone mentioned the 9% thing in their photo-rich post!

Thanks for taking the time to post it up.


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah, i wasn't sure how to white out that mug so I guess ya'll will just have to suffer through it!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought the pics were great .. I love float planes and that one is SWEET...


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

very cool pics. mspaint.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice pictures and fish.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool pics. Wishing I was there right about now. Got to be a WHOLE lot cooler there than here!!!!!!!


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

Nice shots. Gotta love those big slabs! Buddy of mine is going to Bristol Bay in a couple of weeks. Totally jealous!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

i second the box head ish !!! 

sweet pics, makes me want to move back up there....


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Those are some beefy 'bows, and that bear isn't small either!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

awesome pic's. thanks for sharing.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Those photos are badass. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hey on, how you like that hatch? which one is it?


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Man I bet that was a blast!! Good pics


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

The hatch is great ish, I have the 5 plus and the 7 plus and they are both really quality reels. 

On another note... I'm in Missoula Montana, we fished the BitterRoot today and caught a good number of browns, cutthroat, and bows. The temp was about 50 this morning and warmed up to around 80 this afternoon...almost NO humidity! So nice to get out of that Texas heat for a few days. Tomorrow we'll fish the Blackfoot and the Clark Fork on Friday. Got some great pics to share when I get back. Hope all you 2coolers are staying out of the heat. Tight Lines Amigos! Adios.


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry Ish, I forgot to answer your question...I think it's called a Monsoon???


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

got a couple of buddies with those reels and they love them.


----------



## eatmyfly (Jun 23, 2006)

What time of year were you at Moraine Creek?


----------

